# Snow plowing with a lifted jeep or a quad?



## RichTJ99

Hi,

I may be moving & the driveway at the new place is huge. I have a small craftsman snow blower that works for my current driveway but it won't work for the next place.

So, I have my rarely used 99 TJ with a RE 5.5 LA kit with 35 MTR's on it. I also have an ARB Bullbar to add to the confusion. I am trying to decide if I am better off getting a plow for the jeep or a quad with a plow. 

I have heard the wear & tear of plowing is pretty bad, but I am thinking if I only am plowing my own driveway, it should be so bad.

I am not against getting a quad as it could be fun for other things too but the jeep is probably a better platform for keeping warm (though I would need some all terrain tires for the winter as MTR's wont work too well).

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## sjwrangler

If you, in a normal winter, get some snow, IMO there is no question, plow with the Jeep. Keeping warm is only part if it.


----------



## smokejmpr

lets see the jeep. we love pics


----------



## dt5150

plow with the jeep. atv's do pretty well for what they are, but when you get those 15"+ storms, they have a tough time. they're just not heavy enough. plowing with a lifted jeep can be done...

my cj is lifted 4 inches and running 35" trxus mt's.


----------



## sjwrangler

With those tires and lift, can you get away without plow lights?


----------



## dt5150

yup... but just barely. they shine over the blade when fully raised.


----------



## bschurr

Welcome Rich!
I was in a similar position & recently found a full Fisher set up for my TJ (not lifted) and now I use my rarely driven Jeep to push some snow off my driveway. Plowing can certainly cause added stress and wear but, if you are careful and take it slow, you will have NO issues. One word of advise though is - a plow will add ~500 pounds of weight to the front end so I suggest that you and a couple of buddies stand on the front bumper and see how much the front sags - if so, longer coils, air shocks and/or bags may be in your fufture too! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## RichTJ99

I am a bit torn on which way I should go. On one hand, I have my jeep & it seems silly to not take advantage of it on snow days.

On the other hand, I have a winch up front & ARB bullbar bumper, so I probably need to get a new bumper (not such a bad thing). 

My concerns are related to taking the plow brackets & hydrolics off & on each year. Is this a hard chore to do? 

The other thing is it would be fun to have a quad to play with but I am concerned about those gigantic storms we get every few years (2-3 feet monsters). They dont come often but the quad would be buried.

I think the quad would be fun but i could see the jeep making it a quick job, plus my sons could come with me to watch (2 & 5 years old). 

So a Fisher plow is the right setup for a jeep?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## theplowmeister

All moderm plows, the pump and stuff stay on the plow. you only need to take off the truck side mount easy to do, only bolts. yes take off the ARB bumper. 

Takes me about 2 hours to swap plow frame for winch bumper twice a year.


----------



## RichTJ99

Do you have any photos of your 00 TJ setups? I didnt know its all external these days. Does that mean the plow needs to be inside for the summer, spring, fall? Can it sit outside?


----------



## dt5150

sure it can. inside would be nice, but not necessary. you could wrap the head unit with plastic or a garbage bag during the off season.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ

Dont waste your time with an atv plow. My 99 is 4" inches up and plowing on 36" swampers this year after my 33X9.5's where stolen. If you are only plowing your own drive your rig will be fine. 
Two minor things to look out for:
-If your R/E control arms are hiem jointed they can wear out quick if your hitting frozen snow banks at speed so slow down before hitting banks. 
-Your plow may angle down a little steeper then recomended with the lift and tires, which will cause your edge to trip a little easier. 
-I also wouldn't care if the front suspension sags from the extra wieght, you will be using it a half hour at time and when your done park it with the plow on the ground it will take most of the stress of the suspension. Worst thing that will happen is it will help soften those stiff lift springs.


----------



## jjklongisland

Put the plow on your truck and get a smaller used set of wheels and tires for plowing in the winter. Zipping on 4 tires take 5 minutes with a floor jack and an impact gun. Quads do work well but if your thinking about relaxing in front of a fire with your feet up and then going out when the storm is over and in dumped 18" of snow on the ground, well good luck. You have to keep up with the storm and the quad will do fine. Personally I would just but a plow on the jeep and find a cheap set of stockers used on craigslist to plow with.


----------



## RichTJ99

So if i want a plow with the hydraulics built into it & an easy on/off mounting system so I can still go wheeling, which new plow setup would I want? Meyer, fisher? Any particular model thats lifted jeep friendly?

I am guessing 3000-4000 for the setup?


----------



## theplowmeister

I have Boss and Fisher plows on my TJs I like the fisher mount the best. ANY plow mount will have to come off the Jeep to go wheeling.


----------



## 99tjer

Or sit by the fire and look out the window watching someone do the work for you.


----------



## RichTJ99

So no way to avoid removing hte ARB bumper? Is there any info on the actual install/mounting on a Wrangler?


----------



## theplowmeister

dt5150;1442095 said:


> sure it can. inside would be nice, but not necessary. you could wrap the head unit with plastic or a garbage bag during the off season.


No NO NO

that will keep moisture in make a simple A frame with a tarp over it leave the ends open for air circulation. Spray plow with fluid film first.


----------

